# mycorrhiza



## powersauce (Sep 1, 2008)

I was wondering whether treatment of the vivarium plants' roots with mycorrhiza fungi, prior to planting, would be harmful or lethal to the frogs. This fungus is present in the soil worldwide, but would it be toxic in a restricted area? Mycorrhizae are extremely affective for any plant I've ever grown, and are a surefire way to keep the plants healthy. But I would be concerned if it affected any of the frogs. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know much about root fungus but would it be possible to treat it while it's potted and then wait a while for it to dilute or wear off before placing it in the viv? 

-Nish


----------



## powersauce (Sep 1, 2008)

The mycorrhiza attaches to the roots permanantly, but do not enter the surface parts of the plants. This explains it best: The symbiotic association of the mycelium of a fungus with the roots of plants. The majority of vascular plants have mycorrhizae. The fungus assists in the absorption of minerals and water from the soil and defends the roots from other fungi and nematodes, while the plant provides carbohydrates to the fungus. There are two kinds of mycorrhizae: endomycorrhizae, in which the fungal hyphae enter the cells of the root cortex, and ectomycorrhizae, in which they surround the cells.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken Brent mixes this into his custom clay substrates. check with bbrock


----------

